# My wild Mantis photos: Budget macro setup.



## vicareux (Jan 3, 2022)

Species: Wild Mantis religiosa

I use the cheapest DSLR on the market: Canon 4000D with inverted 18-55 kit lens and the pop-up flash diffuser. Here are some of my photos with this "setup":

Adult Female:











Adult Male:







Hopefully more photos to come as it gets warmer in the Spring/Summer. And hopefully i'll be able to find the invasive Hierodula tenuidentata as well.


----------



## Synapze (Jan 3, 2022)

Great work!


----------



## vicareux (Jan 3, 2022)

Synapze said:


> Great work!


Thank you!!


----------



## Mystymantis (Jan 6, 2022)

Awesome pictures! Love the close up of the adult female!


----------



## The Wolven (Jan 14, 2022)

Your female looks like she is plotting something. I love this and am thinking about getting into some macro photography.


----------



## vicareux (Jan 15, 2022)

The Wolven said:


> Your female looks like she is plotting something. I love this and am thinking about getting into some macro photography.


I think she was just done with me shoving a camera up her face, and wanted me to leave her alone so she could roam around the bushes in peace haha  :lol: 

Thank you!


----------



## kawiri (Jan 16, 2022)

Nice photos!


----------



## vicareux (Feb 17, 2022)

I finally found someone with captive bred mantises that is a species not found in Serbia

Hierodula majuscula, L1 nymph.

Its a cute little fella


----------



## vicareux (Mar 3, 2022)

I guess the title of this thread is inaccurate now, since i have captive breds now. But doesn't matter. Here are a few more photos of my nymphs:


----------



## The Wolven (Mar 3, 2022)

Hmm, they're clearly up to something lol. I know that look.


----------

